# Friendly Fire Fuzz volume mod



## SteveScott

Looking for some ideas on a mod for the Friendly Fire Fuzz to increase overall volume without changing the core sound.


----------



## Nostradoomus

Is it louder than your bypassed signal? Just want it louder?


----------



## SteveScott

It actually is a little less loud than my bypassed signal, but from the demo videos I saw on this pedal, that's the way it is. I'd like to fix that if possible.


----------



## Nostradoomus

It should be louder than your bypassed signal, it’s not known to be a huge volume pedal in the first place but that sounds like a transistor problem. Can you take some measurements?


----------



## SteveScott

Sorry, I had to go to work, I'll have to pick up on this tomorrow.


----------



## SteveScott

I did use different transistors because I couldn't find the 2SC536.  I used 2SC945 instead.


----------



## BurntFingers

You could try different transistors of a more modern flavour, maybe a 2n2222 set in there. Or splice an lbp1 before the output.


----------



## SteveScott

BurntFingers said:


> You could try different transistors of a more modern flavour, maybe a 2n2222 set in there. Or splice an lbp1 before the output.


Cool, I can get the 2n2222.  Sorry though, what is an lbp 1?


----------



## BurntFingers

LMGTFY
					

For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than search it for themselves.




					lmgtfy.com


----------



## SteveScott

BurntFingers said:


> LMGTFY
> 
> 
> For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than search it for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmgtfy.com





			lbp 1 - Google Search
		


Thanks, I'm familiar with how to use Google.


----------



## Nostradoomus

Yeah that’s weak.

 An LPB-1 is an EHX Linear Power Booster, a super simple boost circuit not known to colour your sound. If you’re handy with vero they’re a breeze to make if you just need things to be louder.


----------



## SteveScott

A


Nostradoomus said:


> Yeah that’s weak.
> 
> An LPB-1 is an EHX Linear Power Booster, a super simple boost circuit not known to colour your sound. If you’re handy with vero they’re a breeze to make if you just need things to be louder.
> 
> View attachment 4262


Thank you!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Here are three things to try (in no particular order):
1) Increase R1. First, measure the collector voltage on Q1.  For maximum volume, you want it near 4.5V.  If it's significantly lower than that, and I suspect it is, increase R1.  This will have the strongest effect when FUZZ is maxed.
2) Increase R3. First, measure the collector voltage on Q2.  For maximum volume, you want it near 4.5V.  If it's significantly lower than that, and I suspect it is, increase R3. This will have the strongest effect when FUZZ is dialed down.
3) Increase C6. This pedal has a huge mid scoop and that will suck the volume out.
4) Decrease C7.  OK, four things.

The biasing scheme in this pedal, and it's not unique to this pedal, makes the performance very dependent on transistor beta (HFE).  High beta transistors will need to have the bias resistors increased to compensate for the higher gain.  High HFE is not always a good thing in vintage-style pedals.


----------



## SteveScott

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Here are three things to try (in no particular order):
> 1) Increase R1. First, measure the collector voltage on Q1.  For maximum volume, you want it near 4.5V.  If it's significantly lower than that, and I suspect it is, increase R1.  This will have the strongest effect when FUZZ is maxed.
> 2) Increase R3. First, measure the collector voltage on Q2.  For maximum volume, you want it near 4.5V.  If it's significantly lower than that, and I suspect it is, increase R3. This will have the strongest effect when FUZZ is dialed down.
> 3) Increase C6. This pedal has a huge mid scoop and that will suck the volume out.
> 4) Decrease C7.  OK, four things.
> 
> The biasing scheme in this pedal, and it's not unique to this pedal, makes the performance very dependent on transistor beta (HFE).  High beta transistors will need to have the bias resistors increased to compensate for the higher gain.  High HFE is not always a good thing in vintage-style pedals.


Thanks Chuck.  I'll give those a try.  R1 is already 2.2m, would changing R2 (and possibly R4) help in the same way?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Maybe, but you should try what I suggested first. Nothing magic about 2.2M. If R1 needs to be bigger, then make it bigger.


----------



## SteveScott

Cool, I'll have to put some resistors in series to make that happen. Maybe I'll start with the 2.2m and then put a 1m pot in series and see what it takes to get the bias right....in the morning.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

What's the collector voltage with R1 = 2.2M?


----------



## music6000

BurntFingers said:


> LMGTFY
> 
> 
> For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than search it for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmgtfy.com


Maybe you could have been more helpful with '' An LPB-1 is an EHX Linear Power Booster ''


----------



## SteveScott

Chuck D. Bones said:


> What's the collector voltage with R1 = 2.2M?


Hey Chuck, sorry it took so long to get back to you.  If I put my meter on what I believe is the collector and the base, it is reading 2.53v.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

I wanted to know the collector voltage w.r.t. ground.  Collector is the middle pin.


----------



## SteveScott

Sorry, I'm still learning. I'll check that tonight when I get home.


----------



## SteveScott

OK, voltage from the center leg of Q1 to ground is 2.548v.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

That's a good reading.  Not much to be gained by altering R1.  Now make the same measurement on Q2.  Q1 determines the volume at the high end of the FUZZ control range; Q2 determines the volume at the low end.


----------



## SteveScott

.777v there


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

If you use the low end of the FUZZ range, then there could be some benefit from increasing R3.  Otherwise, adding a booster after the FFF, as BF suggests, could be your best option.


----------



## SteveScott

Chuck D. Bones said:


> If you use the low end of the FUZZ range, then there could be some benefit from increasing R3.  Otherwise, adding a booster after the FFF, as BF suggests, could be your best option.


Thanks Chuck. I have almost everything to build that, but I'm trying to wait for Tayda to get more 125b's in stock before I place my next order. But there seems to be a world wide shortage on those right now, so the 390R  may be some parallel or series resistors, depending on what values I have. 
Really appreciate the help.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

That 390R is not critical, you can use anything from 100R to 680R and it will work.


----------



## SteveScott

Chuck D. Bones said:


> That 390R is not critical, you can use anything from 100R to 680R and it will work.


Cool deal, I definitely have something that will work then.


----------



## SteveScott

New item by Steven Scott
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




LBP was a perfect solution to keep the same sound just a little louder. I did not have a 2n5088, so I used a 2n5089, and a 200R in place of the 390R, seems to be working fine. Also waiting for some trim pots to arrive, but the full size pot works too.
Thanks for all the help! I may add this to a couple of other pedals.


----------

